# winter reaper likes and dislikes thread



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is my list to start things off, 




likes:
my first love is and always will be witches, cauldrons,brooms hats, spell books,, anything for a witches hut, although I don't do one out side like I used to, but ya just never know what I could do some day!! 
if anyone could make realistic witch or skelly/grim reaper hands, that would be totally awesome!!
I love scary, not gross or gory, if it goes bump in the night,, it will be great!!

I love home made and thrift store things, 
skulls and skellys, 
ghosts, 
tombstones,
bats,
spiders and spider victims ,webs am going to do a bigger spider area, or hope to, 
flood lights, spot lights.. led would be great, 

am really enjoying indoor decorating , 
love witch,black cat and ghost knick knacks,, 
candles, 
witch art work, 
decorative witch hat would be awesome, 
JOL's and pumpkins of all kinds
halloween plates,, decorative dish ware ,. 
I have a wood china and leave alot of this type of thing previously listed out all year around,

dislikes: creepy dolls, clowns, , movies, zombies, gross and gory stuff, 


the list could change at any time!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

love witches. I am slowly moving toward each room of the house to be related to witches theme. I always use them as a basis for my theme. I just don’t have the time or $ to change things up a lot. I always to a witches party and sometimes a Boo Bash, but the past three years I have had surgery right around Halloween and have scaled back.

I think I am doing Puttin on the Witch this year with the emphasis on glamour. I also will possibly to a Witches Tea also for a different group of friends.

LIKES:

Would love a mortar and pestle for my witches cabinets
Love the candles made from PVC pipes and glue. Would love to have some of these, but never get around to making them.

Spell books, wands, potion jars and bottles,

Colored string lights and any kind of Halloween shaped string lights to add to my screened porch which I leave up year round in what we call the Creepy Cantina


Any music that is spooky and can be used as background. Somewhere this past year I misplaced a lot of my CDs and still have not found them. Would love to have a CD dedicated to anything witchy or with the word witch in it to play---have a possible lead on this

I have plans to make a series of witch jpgs of famous witches from television and movies to load onto a digital photo frame. I did a few of these a couple of years ago and didn’t keep them. Also looking for a good game of Which Witch? I keep playing with ideas---maybe my Reaper will give me ideas. Thinking of maybe sound clips from Witch shows or movies to identify along with the images. (I have a CD of Halloween themed movies that I do this with and it is always fun at the Boo Bash. Some are well known and others aren’t so much. I do a graphic on the printer and number the paper for them to write answers on. Just so much to get done.

Would like a Witchy guest book for people to sign in each year. Just can’t quite decide how to do it...I am good at copying ideas. I can come up with ideas, but need to "see" it to get going

Love witch photos to use as décor---like family or friends photos> I seem to have trouble getting them sized right. Someone on here had a large witch portrait over a table. It looked so REGAL. I would love to have one over my mantle. Guess I will just have to use trial and error and lots of ink to get one right.

like witch, black cat, cauldrons, etc. décor for a tree to decorate. I did a little of this this year, but need more.

Did I say that I love witches?????? Crashed witches, witches on the wall, mantle, hanging (I even decorated a couple of bedrooms this year like they were Witch shops and hung various costumes and black attire and hats around. Oh, I do love hats, too……

I have a spider bathroom that didn’t get done this year, but I love it and spiders.

Love homemade, repursposed, etc. I especially love unique and things that are created by one of my Forum friends. I have a perfect sign that my reaper’s daughter made for my Creepy Cantina one year (didn’t use it this year, because I need to frame and preserve better), a wonderful candleabra with purple roses, a gorgeous witch, a JOL head that is adorable and has been used as centerpiece and even the top of my Halloween tree one year. Other forum reaper gifts have been CDs of specific music, eyeball floral arrangement, man eating plant and the list goes on and on.

I also am new to pinterest and have fallen in love with all the wreaths. I have double front doors that really need something witchy

I am not picky. I just love these exchanges and will love whatever my reaper sends.

Also am adding a room this year devoted to a gypsy style witch. So anything along that line would be great! I love the old gyspy card reading machines. I actually met my husband the day after one of these grand witches gave me a card saying that I would meet someone in the next few days who would change my life. That was in high school! I still have that care someplace!!!!! I never pass up one of these machines. I would love to figure out a way to make a version of this. I read the wonderful thread on here of it, but it is complicated so I am looking for ways to incorporate the gypsy witch.

Would like a deck of Witches Cards---not tarot cards. They are too real. 

Don't like blood, gory


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

likes:
i have a love for zombies and always will, I am OBSESSED with the walking dead
i like scary decorations, and gore.
I love old looking/creepy paintings
and flame lights are something else that i love
skeletons, skulls
witches
spotlights (led)
i love the pvc candles i see around here on HF but never made any
unique potion bottles
prop hands are always helpful and need some for some upcoming projects
love werewolves
coffins
cheesecloth
BURLAP!!!
gauze
Fake blood
tombstones
did i say skeletons and zombies??? lol
CANDLEABRAS
statues
blacklights
fog
spell books
never had a potion stand/ cabinet but would love one
lanterns
fake birds
MOSS

DISLIKES:
Cute
Clowns
Satanic
snakes
dont need movies


ADD in from the other thread
THEMEE:

My driveway will be turned into a swamp complete with trees foggers my witches cabin with potions and spell books
and the backyard/frontyard will be transformed in a castle with stone brick walls. complete with a foyer (with a fireplace(the display from spirit 2013) flame lamps, and paintings)
Hallway which will include statues on knights 
painting hallway with ALOT of paintings (time to start looking!)
and everythign else a castle has including a dungeon


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't do a "theme" - I do different rooms with different things & this year my kitchen will be the Mad Scientist's Lab - Living room will be the Fortune Teller's Place. All my other rooms I just decorate how I want with jars, candles & creepy stuff.  My garage is lit with chandeliers with candle bulbs & flourescent black light fixtures & is the dining area. I will have 2 cabinets of curiosities in here that are black light reactive so any stuff that glows in the dark or flourescent would be cool! I will also have a very large spider cabinet that is blacklight reactive - some spiders & insects with neon spots, markings would be great to add to it. Dining room will be one of the Buffet areas & a cabinet with creepy stuff there too. The Enclosed back porch will be the Butcher's Shop with food out there too. Haven't decided what to do in the Family room - definately want to cover the furniture with white sheets. 

Likes - VERY OPEN! Have seen so many AWESOME things that people have made, refurbished & bought that I don't want to limit myself. 
Still looking for a Ouija Board
I do like Chocolate & Liquorice
My Pinterest Boards - http://www.pinterest.com/bsmithglobig/
Love Minions







Dislikes - Modern Horror movie characters (Freddie, Jason etc) 
Don't need any movies or candle holders.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Likes
Sugar skulls
Skulls any kind
Voodoo dolls
Voodoo
Witchy Items
can't go wrong with Zombies
Gothic
We are doing a nightmare before christmas at our campsite this year, not at the house due to I am getting married on halloween.
Bloody valentine goodies are cool too.
Creepy
Oddities
Mad scientist
Love the universal monsters
Handmade items are super cool,
repurposed items are the bomb
so are second hand, i am very easy to please 
Dont be afraid to gore it up 
if you get stuck check out one of my pinterest pages 

Dislikes 
Cute 
Clowns
Most Disney 
Blow molds
Red Dye ( Very allergic)


Please keep in mind that the list is subject to change..


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

sorry dont know why it posted twice


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok dear reaper check this list it has items added compaired to the list i sent  
here we go for my likes and dislikes 

]Gothic, garden, and graveyard haunt is this year’s theme 2014 
so anything for this theme would love homemade or bought items. 
I love thrift store finds 
LIKES 

ravens
rod iron anything
lanterns any kind 
skulls
owls
statues 
Grim Reapers
Coffins 
candles
Bird cages
Water fountains small ones for garden.
Flower bulbs
Pumpkin seeds or zucchini seeds to grow in garden  
white , purple or red string lights are always good 
funeral baskets 
candle holders 
Green man for garden 
any color vines to wrap around items in the graveyard. 
Steampunk items for my haunt would be killer 
Gothic or steam punk fairy door 
bird houses done up Halloween or steampunk 
Lion heads Like on items you hang in garden 
Chandelier one you have made or even one that I can make over to hang outside in garden  
like smudge sticks like these
http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Sage-...276?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7fe745c4

I want to plant garlic this year you could send some cool garlic the big kind for me to plant  
Ghost Mirror done like this 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/133405-ghost-mirror.html

Candle sticks 
Your design of a sun dial for garden 

love gothic items 
LOVE red glass anything. (Starting to collect the avon cap code glass)
things for a haunted garden.

a garlic wreath would be cool 
or even a black and deep purple feather one 
some unique vase to do this to or put out in garden
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/76772368621703344/


for valentines any things with twisted heart theme 
love dark choc and choc 
Also love hot and ice tea, capachino and mocha drinks  
love short socks with difrent themes on them 
Mardi Gras twisted mask for my gothic graveyard would be wicked cool or even lot of beads i could have them hanging out a vase and on grave stones 

some ideas on pinterest

http://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650...gothic-crafts/

http://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/gothic-garden-halloween-haunt-2014/


favorite colors are red and black [/SIZE]


Dislikes 
do not like bloody things, 
no body parts , 
zombies
not into to cute halloween stuff .
clowns


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

Was told to add my likes here, so that is what I am going to do.

Anything halloween, thats it, love it all.

I do run a scouting event for 10 and under, so prefer scare over gore so I can use it in my castle. yes, full size castle. check my profile for pics to see what I do.

ok, hope I do this right. Trying to add to my list. Figured the best way to do this is to give themes for my rooms...

kitchen/butcher, dinning room with mirror table, nursery, hospital, dungeon.
Also looking for nongory semi scary outdoor items for the younger kid area. Have a full cemetery area.
gnomes roam all over.
Future theme ideas are science lab, library, music room (building pipe organ) 
Also looking to start gathering glow art, nothing fancy. Adding a tunnel which will be part black light art.
Oh, and clowns.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey guys, remember to post likes/dislikes here


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Theme for this year is “Tombstone, pop. 0 – the original ghost town”

Likes:
Ghosts 
Toy arrows – need lots to look like the place has been shot up with arrows, could make out of sticks and feathers
Toy cowboy pistols and holsters
Rustic, western items 
Part of an old broken-down wagon wheel, or even a wagon wheel made of cardboard or foam
Steer skull, maybe made of paper mache
Rattlesnake
Vulture
Crow with wings spread (like in Tonto's headdress in the latest Lone Ranger movie)
Fake cactus
Red long johns to hang on a clothesline

I am really liking the gothic garden ideas lately too
And Tikis - want to do a Freaky Tiki party some day!

Indoor decorations:
Need a real x-ray image for my mad lab (I have a x-ray light table that hangs on the wall, but no x-rays to clip to it)
Like elegant/spooky
Like dark chocolate
I love homemade, thrift store treasures, and vintage Halloween 
Love gargoyles, mummies, witches, Dracula, Frankenstein, all the classic monsters
Can always use cheesecloth or creepycloth

Don’t really like overly cute or extreme gore. Don’t collect movies. Allergic to scented candles.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank You Winter Reaper, I appreciate your hard work and kindness. 

I love new, used or handmade items, whatever you choose for me will be great. My Pinterest boards are a good place to look for inspiration.

Likes:

Sleepy Hollow/Headless Horseman-Im doing Sleepy Hollow in my Dining Room/Mantle and my front yard this year, So anything related to that would be great. (I need a Sleepy Hollow Book for display) (would love any kind of sleepy hollow tombstone) Those are specific things but anything SH oriented would be awesome.

Vampires- Im doing a Vampire Mansion theme on my front porch. I have some things on my pinterest board under vampire castle that might help you understand better. I want it to look like you stepped inside Draculas castle. Anything vampire or spooky mansion will be greatly appreciated.

I love Edgar Allan Poe- In 5th grade a teacher read The Tell-Tale heart to us on Halloween day, she turned off the lights and acted it out around the room as she read, it absolutely changed my life. I am an avid reader of the macabre and Halloween nut because of her. 
fyi, I think nothing is more romantic than Poes Annabel Lee. My Daughter is named Annabella after House on Haunted Hill and The Annabel Lee poem it's my favorite ( Would love to find some long black Raven feathers) again that's just a specific anything Poe would be a treasure for sure.

Wicked Witch of the West/ Elphaba, love love love the green queen. Don't care much for the wizard of oz but definitely a Wicked fan. (saw on etsy they had a green elixir bottle and I would love to find one of those and make it very elphaba esk for my witchy stuff) again another specific but you cant go wrong with witches! I also don't have a love potion yet.

Universal Monsters- black and white horror movies, hammer films

My bedroom is red roses and skulls themed, Red White and Black. I love Gothic Romance type things. I love my hubby!!! I love Halloween!!! so naturally makes sense hu. My Hubbys name is Will and we have been together since high school. Feb 8th will be 18 years! 

I love Tea, everything Tea related. We are a military family and were stationed in England for a few years. My daughters earliest memories are of us at tea shops. She is 7 and it is a thing with us now. Naturally I do a Halloween Tea. Most of the time its a Witches Halloween Tea. We set up the dining room table with spooky linens, sugar bowls, creamers, tea cups and pots and pretty spoons. So anything spooky tea related would be a gift to me and my daughter - a two for one gift, haha...Valentines Day Tea items are welcome also, We have a tea set up for every holiday. 

I love roses in red , white ,orange and black, would love to have a white rose a bit blood spattered. Im not into gore but a little blood is okay. Also love silhouettes, cameos and black lace everything. 

My favorite colors are Red and Black , I love milk and white chocolate. I love peanut butter, caramel, coconut and nuts. Don't care for liquorice or cinnamon red hots and sour things. I do like glitter, jewelry and nail polish. I also don't have a kitchen witch or a witch's ball (im trying to remember to come back and include what we have been talking about)

Dislikes:
Snakes(yikes!!) 
knife murder things, butcher shop items
demon, zombie or ghost babies and kids, I have kids and don't like dead ones 
Occult, Ouija boards

Don't need:
spiders, I did a spider lair on my porch this past year and have a ton of them now
string lights, I found a good clearance and have a ton of orange lights now

www.pinterest.com/BerniceEast


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's mine, copied and pasted.

likes, dislikes, themes if any, and any other info you feel might help your victim (example< out door haunt, indoor party, etc) also may include Valentine things,, Mardi Gras , etc. PLEASE,, make it as detailed as possible, it makes it so much easier !!!

I tend to go for the scary rather than cutesie type of decor.

I have one room that I have been decorating with spiders the last couple of years, always need more web and spiders
And my kitchen has been kind of a lab/witch kitchen type of decor. I have scene setter walls that look like stone block
that I hang in there with some dungeon accessories and I made specimen jars last year to display on the built in desk.
I have both of the animated spell books and the Grandinroad walking hand (my 4yr old granddaughter thought we needed them)
I got the kinda gothic type scene setter walls for my living room last year also, don't really have a theme there,
just thought they were neat. I'm going to attempt an FCG in the picture window this year.
I haven't really decorated outside too much yet. I made a large spiderweb on window screen to hang on the front of the
house in the entryway there and I have a large spider and fly that I hang on it. I usually hang a large piece of faux fur
with neon colored cut out eyes attached in the door there too so it kinda looks like a cave behind the web.
This year I think we are going to try a graveyard in the front yard too.

My family likes zombies (love to play Call of Duty on the Xbox)

I would love any handmade items, there is a very talented group here

Feel free to use me as a guinea pig to experiment with new techniques and crafts.

Open to anything Valentine, Mardi Gras or Halloween themed.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's a list that you can't go wrong with: 

Likes:
Love gothic-style items
Edgar Allan Poe
Crows/Ravens/Owls
Skulls
Cemetery/tombstones
Vases/urns 
Silhouettes
Lanterns/luminaries
LED Candles/candlesticks/candelabras
Day of the Dead
Gargoyles
Cheesecloth 
Addams Family/Haunted Mansion-style items
Anything handmade as it will be an original!
Repurposed/thrift store items are great as well
Black licorice and dark chocolate

*Theme* - This year, we're doing a smaller size indoor party and going with a traditional Sleepy Hollow theme so I'll be looking for some colonial-style items to blend in with my other decor. For more ideas, see my pinterest boards at http://pinterest.com/blackcat1031/boards/ or albums here on HF.


Dislikes:
Anything cute, clowns, gore, slasher-film icons, pirates, aliens, dolls, zombies, no glitter, not really into the witch/ouija board items, and don't need movies.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

CHOCOLATE!!!!! NONE OF THAT CHEAP STUFF PLEASE!!! LOL
candies
hot tea, McD frappe, coffee
Vampires
Haunting Style Halloween
Halloween Jewelry
Dead flowers/Roses
Grim Reaper
baking and cake Halloween theme
Witches
Coffin
vampires
Haunted Grave yards
Used, Thrift, Goodwill, Homemade
Skeletons
Life-Size Props
Hearts??
Spells books
wands
skulls
I favorite the colors red and black.
Love the Headless Horseman
I also like Valentine Day, so If you are wanting to theme around it, Go ahead! =}
Haunting/Gothic
http://www.pinterest.com/deafone8/


Dislike:
Gory
cutesy
spiders
satanic
Russell Stover chocolate. that is the only one I dislike other then cheapy chocolate.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Here we go for round 3! 

I decorate indoor/ outdoor. I have the beginnings of a cemetery out front. Also ghosts and witches.
Indoors I have a witches lair thing going. Creepy pictures too. Pretty much anything goes. Haha.
I will be updating this often as I read others lists I will get ideas.

*Likes:*
I love witches. So things like: cauldrons,
brooms,
spellbooks,
potion labels,
potion jars,
Anything that would look good in a witches house really. I have a bookshelf I fill with potion bottles, and spellbooks, a mortar and pedestal, etc.
Sugar skulls,
skulls,
skeletons,
skeleton dogs,
ghosts,
coffins,
spider webs,
I like glittery too,
oddities,
candle holders,
owls,
black cats,
black lights,
fog machines (i do not expect one. Just putting what I could use.  ),
lighting,
tombstones,
scary pictrues,
Edgar Allan Poe,
Halloween themed signs,
I like elegant, classy Halloween as well as cute, vintage, and gory. You really can't go wrong.
Vampire Kits,
Scary sound effects. Hard to find ones that aren't cheesy. I like to actually scare kids. Mwhahahaha!
I would really like a black light. Don't have one.
Would also like a crystal ball.

I also decorate for Valentine's day, so that's okay too.  I love hand made and thrift store items too! I'm not too picky.


*Dislikes:*
I don't care much for cheesy zombie things or cheesy vampire things ( twilight ) cheesy items in general really lol,
Zombie babies or altered dolls,
I don't care for character items I.E. Freddy, Jason, Michael, etc.
Don't really need movies.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump to the top remember to post here my dear victims


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm doing a Hitchcock theme this year.

LIKES

Birds...birds...birds. I need LOTS of them. Crows, ravens, blackbirds, pigeons, seagulls. Free standing so I can attach them to trees, shrubs, fences etc. Not the ones on stands.
Soft textured creatures that look like taxidermy (NOT the real thing, please!)
Bates Hotel sign that lights up with 'vacancy' notice.
Other 'Psycho' licensed items like Bates hotel soap, robe, bloodied shower curtain, motel keys etc.
Old style telephone (Dial M for Murder)
Wigs for Hitchcock leading ladies. Blond wigs in the style of Tippi Hedren (upswept, coiled, French rolled), classic Grace Kelly wig, Janet Leigh's short blond style. Also a grey old lady wig for Mrs. Bates and a dark wig for the Suzanne Pleshette character in The Birds.
Bundles of fake money (...or real money, dear Reaper!)
Child masks (very hard to find) to construct the life size school children characters who are attacked in 'The Birds'.
Hitchcock mask (not sure if this exists but that would be awesome!) One of my haunters will be playing Sir Alfred.
Creepy looking old style motel guest book
NEW ADDITION: prop hands with curled fingers. I'm going to suspend a life sized dummy by its fingers from the eavestrough/tree/other high place a la Vertigo

Handmade, 2nd hand, thrift store stuff is fine!

DISLIKES

Hitchcock themed posters, postcards, memorabilia that I can't use in the haunt. 
Anything cutesy, plush, or ornamental
Valentine's Day stuff - single right now so not celebrating this holiday. Maybe next year


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Palladino, even if you don't find an Alfred H. mask, it would be easy to have someone play him. What about a huge black sillouhette of his head. Don't I remember there always being one of these with some theme music???? It's been years since I thought about or watched one of the original movies. They used to creep me out. The Birds was especially disturbing because it was normal people being attacked.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

lots of very interesting ideas for reapers here!!! 

Please, people. just to make it easier , please post here!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Remmber everyone put your likes up we want to read while wait for victims


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Great lists so far!!! I'm having a lot of fun reading them


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Palladino, even if you don't find an Alfred H. mask, it would be easy to have someone play him. What about a huge black sillouhette of his head. Don't I remember there always being one of these with some theme music???? It's been years since I thought about or watched one of the original movies. They used to creep me out. The Birds was especially disturbing because it was normal people being attacked.


Yes, I have a haunter to mind to play Sir Alfred. Easy to make the costume with the big belly but his face is so distinctive I thought a mask would be in order. I'm also collecting soundtrack music for ambience (e.g. Psycho and, if there is one, The Birds. The sounds of birds would be really creepy at night).


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

When can we expect to receive our victim's name? I'm a Reaper with no one to stalk!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sign up is until the 25th, so next week end you will get your victim!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I love everyone's lists! Another week and we will have our victim! Anticipation! I have already chosen a couple of things that appear to work with most lists but looking forward to being able to make it really personal. Anyway, here are my likes and interests.

Likes:
Grim Reaper
Skeletons
Witches and things related
Decorative witch hat
Realistic life size witch hands
Ravens and Crows
Edgar Allen Poe
Tombstones
Gargoyles
Ghosts
Handmade, repurposed, used, thrift shop, etc items are wonderful. 
I like natural or rustic.
Coffins and caskets
I have a skeleton/skull themed biker bar so anything that could be used there with the exception of Day of the Dead skulls, etc (don't care for those).
Cauldrons
Haunted trees
Have both an indoor and outdoor haunt.
Love pumpkins and Jack-o-lanterns
Black and grays are favorite colors, orange is good too
Anything dark is great
Witch brooms 
Blood and gore are fine 
The Grim Reaper
Grave yards
Hearses
Haunted highways, deserts, fun parks or Halloween, scary themed artwork
Jack-o-lantern themed artwork, kitchen towels, throw pillows, etc
Scary scarecrows and clowns
Scary masks 
Shoes for my Victorian headless boy
Black or Halloween themed wreath
I want to do a photo collage with black and white pictures of witches in it. Anything to help with that would be great. I want the frame and pics to look old like it is photos collected long ago of ancestors who all happened to be witches.
All Hallows' Eve and the fall harvest festival
Love anything with a 'haunting' feel or theme to it
Vintage Halloween
Need coveralls to make a dummy
May do something this year with the evil/haunted carnival theme
Would love to have a Funkin. 
Love home made chocolates, heck, love homemade candy of any kind. Love cherry flavored candy
I have been looking for a pumpkin or any fall one Halloween item made from mercury glass

Don't need:
Spiders
Mice or rats or creepy crawlies
Music or DVDs
Butcher shop hearts or hands
Pirates or anything related
Aliens 
Cups, pot holders, kitchen items in general
Owls
Spider webs

Don't like:
Glitter, cute stuff, hearts, Nightmare Before Christmas, Disney, 
Day of the Dead skulls or anything Day of the Dead, sugar skulls, toy figurines, stickers, ornaments


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Edited to be easier to read, added a working link to the Snickers screenshot, & made a few small additions

Theme: Indoor, small-to-medium sized items

Likes:

*Valentine's Day*
-Love potions
-Red skull home decor
-Romantic or love-based witch paraphernalia
-Candle holders
-Silly V-day tee shirts (size x-small or small) or socks or nightgowns
-Peanut butter chocolates, white chocolate, dark chocolate
-Any creepy V-day homemade items you can think of!

*Halloween* 
-Witches (creepy, not cutesy)
-Bat items
-Vampires
-Zombies
-Planchettes & ouija boards
-Hocus Pocus 
-Gypsy items (cards, tablecloths, crystal balls)
-Horror movies (Halloween, Evil Dead trilogy, Night of the Living Dead--all of the classics)
-Vintage items or vintage-styled items
-Glass JOLs
-Anything you can come up with that references this Snickers commercial: http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2010/10/06/learning/halloweenLN/halloweenLN-blogSpan.jpg
-Light up figurines (no color changing)
-Candle holders
-Orange & black striped bunting
-Realistic looking skulls
-Anything that's unique, anything handmade!

Dislikes:

- Valentine's Day: lollipops & hard candies
- Halloween: gore, babies, LED color-changing light items, rubber items, black cat decorations, pirate themed items, clowns

Pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/kardec251985/


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Whoo Hoo!!! Can't wait!! I need to get my list on here too Everyone's list is so detailed I'm starting to feel like a slacker 


bethene said:


> Sign up is until the 25th, so next week end you will get your victim!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Kardec351985, I couldn't view your Snickers commercial. I also love the idea of witches Valentine stuff!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

VICTIM!!!!! oh Victim Where are you !!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes victim I need to create a special box for you


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, here is my Likes and Dislikes...may be subject to change in the next week:

*LIKES:

**I love owls and cats!!!!!!! (I have 4 kitties!)
**Witchy stuff, both Halloween/traditional witch items and real, wiccan/pagan witch items...I love nature, earthy types of things for anything on the lines of real witch items. (I have tons of potion bottles, though, so I don't need anymore...unless you find/make one with a bottle that is truly awesome that I can tuck into my collection!! I prefer clear glass.) ***ADDITION: mini corked glass bottles, the ones that are only a couple inches tall, give or take. I only have a few. I could use a few more of those for my display...maybe filled with actual herbs like sage, ect.
**Speaking of Sage, I could REALLY use some sage smudging sticks, for sure!
**Vintage Halloween, especially that have to do with owls, cats and witches!
**I love to bake, as I am a baker, so I would REALLY love some Halloween kitchen items like baking pans, usable trays, covered trays, candy molds, towels, stemware, anything cool that you can find that I could use to make Halloween goodies! 
**I would LOVE LOVE LOVE a Kitchen Witch to hang in my kitchen. I cannot find one around here. If given a choice, I'd like one that is smaller, in colors to match my kitchen like cream, brown, olive/sage green or yellow and isn't too ugly, lol...but I'd be happy with any kind you could find or make, since I would like one so very much!!!** (Don't worry, reaper, if you cannot find one, either, I won't be upset. I know they are hard to find!)
I also love the kitchen witch types of signs that Saki.Girl has posted, like kitchen witch blessings, ABC's of the kitchen witch, ect.
**I REALLY could use a set of stone look urns (can be plastic, painted to look like stone, or even unpainted and I can paint them) for my front door to match my cemetery...I would like to have them for putting pumpkins, skulls, bones, moss or branches in or such.

I also like:
Pumpkins/Jack-O-Lanterns
Crows/Ravens
Ghosts
Skeletons/Skulls (I still don't have a full size skelly...or even a medium/small skelly...I only have tiny mini ones.)
Bats
Spiders
Scented wax cubes (Not the kinds in the air freshener aisle like Glade or Febreeze...I don't like air freshener smell, lol.)
Vampire items- traditional, gothic ( I do love vampire things like True Blood, Buffy, Queen of the Damned, ect., but I don't really decorate with those things, so they aren't needed.)
Gravestones/graveyard items (no zombie like items, though) 
I really could use more outdoor decorations!! I have tons of indoor stuff and am running out of places to put things indoors, lol. (though, I'll still take indoor stuff!!) I'd love some items for my outdoor cemetery. 
LED string lights (purple, orange) or lighting for my cemetery, also LED, if possible.
Lanterns in black (LED, if candle included)
Folklore/ghost story type stuff like "The Headless Horseman"...I love the H.H.!!!!
Leaves, spooky trees
Scarecrows (would love an outdoor creepy one with a creepy pumpkin head)
Victorian, old spooky, gothic haunted houses and haunted house decor
Simple, silver Halloween necklaces (no earrings, ears aren't pierced)
I like fuzzy socks, too. I wear them all the time when it's cold. 
Cute is okay, just not overly cartoonish cute or too much of it
Glitter is okay, if it isn't loose and doesn't get all over and fall off the item!
Painted wooden crafty items
All the cool, crafty items you guys are so good at making!! 

*DISLIKES:
Clowns/dolls
Zombies (although, I love Resident Evil, just not so much for halloween!)
Gore/gross stuff (a little blood is okay though, like blood drips, ect.)
Bugs (except Spiders...spiders are awesome!)
Satanic things
Aliens
I'm a vegetarian, so no dead animals or animal parts, please!
Not a fan of decorating with movie characters...such as Freddie, Jason, Saw, ect.
Don't need Pirate stuff
Don't need Mad scientist stuff

**I do decorate for Valentine's Day a little, so you could for sure add in something for that if you would like. I like chocolate, and love white chocolate, too!! I do not like black licorice, lol, and make sure the ingredients for any candy (if you want to add any) do not have gelatine in them, as I am vegetarian and don't eat that.
**In case my reaper sends after Valentine's Day and wants another idea, I also LOVE St. Patrick's Day, and decorate for it...I like Irish inspired St. Patty's day decor, Celtic things, shamrocks and clovers (loving green and the beginnings of Spring!), ect. I am a "wee bit" Irish, lol.
**I do celebrate Mardi Gras a bit...but it's usually by making food, lol...(Mmmm, Kings Cake and red beans and rice)...I don't really decorate for it, besides a mask and some beads as a centerpiece on my table for dinner, so I can't think of anything specific for you to send me for it...maybe a new, Mardi Gras mask? 

Oh, I just thought I would add: For anything you may send that I would keep up in my house year round, I thought I would give you a color scheme idea for how my house is decorated: 
Kitchen- yellow, cream, white, sage/apple green, dark brown
Living Room- sage/light grass green (not mint), white, cream, dark brown

*Thank you, in advance, to my Reaper. I am easy to please. This list is just a guideline...there are many things I would like that I didn't think to list. I'll try to add things specifically, if I think of anything else, before it starts.

NOTE: I have recently started a Pinterest...it doesn't have much in it yet, but I tried to at least make a board of things I've seen that I liked. I will continue to fill it as I find more things. I am still learning how to even use Pinterest! Lol!

http://www.pinterest.com/bdnd05/


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(Oh, and I still don't have a Pinterest yet, but I have albums in my profile page that have ideas for my Reaper.)


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

WitchKitty, I order you right this very instant! GET OFF OF THE FORUM AND GO TO PINTERST!!!! If you don't have an account by next weekend you are going to be in very big trouble Ma'am!

(why yes I do have little kids at home and even more important I have a pinterest addiction) Pinterest helps me keep my whole life organized


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL, booswife, that's funny! But I too have a addiction to pinterest! Now I just need to start doing some of the things I have pinned! But it is a great place for ideas. I have gone back to things that I had pinned a while ago, and they were just what I needed at that moment!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have recently joined pinterest and it is addictive. It is so nice to know that it will be there when we want it. I have lost or misplaced so many good ideas in notebooks or Word files with internet links. LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> WitchKitty, I order you right this very instant! GET OFF OF THE FORUM AND GO TO PINTERST!!!! If you don't have an account by next weekend you are going to be in very big trouble Ma'am!
> 
> (why yes I do have little kids at home and even more important I have a pinterest addiction) Pinterest helps me keep my whole life organized


Hahaha! I actually did make a pinterest account during the last reaper I did last year...but after I got into it a bit, I felt I would get to addicted to it and never leave it, so I never went on with it. Lol! Plus, I hate just starting out on stuff like that and trying to figure out how to use it, so I gave up. I mean, do you just pin things you see on the internet that you like...or do you somehow pin things of your own to put on it? I've never really, truly looked at it long enough to figure out exactly what it was, lol. Maybe someday I will figure it out and give it another shot.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha! I actually did make a pinterest account during the last reaper I did last year...but after I got into it a bit, I felt I would get to addicted to it and never leave it, so I never went on with it. Lol! Plus, I hate just starting out on stuff like that and trying to figure out how to use it, so I gave up. I mean, do you just pin things you see on the internet that you like...or do you somehow pin things of your own to put on it? I've never really, truly looked at it long enough to figure out exactly what it was, lol. Maybe someday I will figure it out and give it another shot.


you pin both! You can upload pics of your own to pin & pin things from the internet. I totally undertand about trying to figure stuff out. Took me a while to get it! Now I get lost in it. LOL


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I started out just re pinning everyone else's good ideas. I never left the ointerest website. The more I got into it I figured out how to pin everything. Most links have a pinterest share button on them. Etsy does. I thought pinterest was easier to learn than my other home. This forum  

I just got rid of piles of cook books and magazines I was saving for deas. I have half of a bookshelf in my kitchen cleaned out now. I just went to the magazine websites and pinned the ideas and donated the books. 

My hubby is a football freak and I hate it so on the weekend I'll check out my craft boards and depending on money ill go to Michael's and get the stuff to do a weekend project. It just feels great. 
I also love to try all of the cleaning tricks. It's funny because I clean things I normally wouldn't just because I get inspired to try a trick. Haha.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, okay...you guys talked me into it, lol. I tried to start a Pinterest. It's pretty small compared to everyone else, since I just started it today and am still learning how to use it...but I tried. It will at least give my future reapers some kind of idea...though there are MANY more things that I like that I haven't pinned yet! I put it in my Likes/Dislikes post for now. 
(I worked for hours on this...I'm pretty sure my brain is now fried and needs to rest.  )


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm so ready for a victim. It's been too long since I reaped someone.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> I'm so ready for a victim. It's been too long since I reaped someone.


Same here!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Witchykitty, how did you manage to pry yourself away so fast? When I first discovered pinterest, I think I was up for six days straight.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I love retro/ vintage OR retro/vintage reproduction Valentine's Day items, especially things with 50s Valentines Day graphics. I love the Peanuts characters- Lucy is my fave. I also love vintage/retro Halloween things, especially Rosbro items (the cheaper ones, of course) and Jack o Lantern pails with funny/unusual faces. I also collect Strawberry Shortcake dolls/items. I love homemade /craft items.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> Witchykitty, how did you manage to pry yourself away so fast? When I first discovered pinterest, I think I was up for six days straight.


Lol...another addiction pried me away...video games.  I am now going back to Pinterest to go look some more, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Remember everyone the more you list the better helps out your reaper there is 5 days till we get victims look over your list see if you thought of more to add. no list can be to long.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have also discovered Pinterest. Actually I knew about it and had visited, but never spent any time there. I have lived there for the past few days. lol


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I like: 
seafood
cats
automobiles
breakfast foods
cuban cigars
working in the yard
beer
good company


I'm not playing though. I just wanted to share.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay WitchKitty, I have checked out your pinterest board and you wont be getting into trouble with me. I approve


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

My list is not detailed because I don't want to miss out!! If I pigeon hole my list, I may not get something that I didn't know I wanted.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

This list is subject to change often:
Love store bought, hand made and repurposed and hand sewn are all great

Likes/needs

white aprons for my zombie munchkins I need a total of 5(size 2T or approx)
2 sets of shorts with spenders for my lollipop kids (size 2T or approx)
2 dresses for female munckins (2t or approx)
A dark Alice in wonderland centerpiece for my tea party
tea cups or tea sets for tea party
masks to put in the rabbit hole--painted or plain
clothes from mary poppins carosel horse race for all 4 characters
need snow white costume-size dosen't matter
need dwarf shoes 
glasses for dopey
snow white cling for mirror effect--large preferred
need vines with or without leaves
sheet moss (michael's and hobby lobby sells it)
camo netting
mp3 players
fake teeth for wolf
little red riding hood costume for child 4-6
Toto stuff animal from wizard of oz
pipe insulation for pipes
black trash bags
1/2" pvc elbows/tees pieces
sheer material(think sheers for windows) see thru color not important
white sheets--stained or torn ok


Dislikes or don't need
music
candies---karate testing soon
tombstones
movies
inflatables


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LadySherry, I find those curtain sheers all the time at Goodwill and Salvation Army. They usually have only one panel, not the pair, but they are so versatile.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> LadySherry, I find those curtain sheers all the time at Goodwill and Salvation Army. They usually have only one panel, not the pair, but they are so versatile.


I find them too. But I need a lot this year and thought it would be easy for my reaper to fill a box


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> This list is subject to change often:
> Love store bought, hand made and repurposed.
> Likes/needs
> 
> ...


oh the box I could do for you  maybe I will get your name.  I will get your sign sent out in feb sweetie


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Winter Reaper,
I am an easy, willing victim. I love all roses especially red or black roses (last name is Rose)
Love skulls&roses
Doing bedroom in Day of the Dead or Love never dies theme.

I do my yard into a graveyard. Look at my albums. So I can use headstones, skulls/skellies/bones, grave flowers (new or old looking), lighting, ect. 

New house has big front porch. I have no idea how to decorate it. I love using lights of any color. I would love a blow mold. 

Inside I will do rooms in different styles. I do orange, lime green, purple in one area. I have fun skellies and kid friendly cut outs. Would love some Beisle vintage cutouts. I love JOLs, skulls/skellies, ghosts, crows, witches, vampires, & werewolves. 
I also like gothic elegance. May do in living room this year. I use dark red, purple, and black. I see skulls, crows, and roses. 

No matter what my reaper chooses I am easy to please. Love homemade or thrift stores too. As for candy, I love anything chocolate!

I decorate with hearts and roses for valentines. Pinks and reds. Would love Vday related items too. Just no fat creepy Cupids please. I am also part Irish and decorate for St Patricks too. I actually decorate for most holidays & seasons. 

I also love to cook and bake for all holidays so any items used to cook up treats or cookbook/magazines to inspire them. 

I love to read scary stories and ghost stories 
Also dislike clowns, Ouija boards, zombies, & gore. Check out my Pinterest, I'm very addicted to it. 
Thank you


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Only a few more days till victim time, so make sure that you are posted on this thread!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

have made more update's to my list


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I’m incorporating a Dark Shadows theme this year based on the original series from the mid/late-60s not the Tim Burton remake. My main project will be a mausoleum and a cemetery. I plan to make a few character props as well, mainly Barnabas in his coffin, Josette, Sarah and possibly some grieving widows and the witch Angelique. I’ll also be incorporating my various other Halloween goodies around the house/yard so I’m really open to about anything whether store-bought or handmade/recycled. Main thing is not to be intimidated and to have fun!  Hubby and I will be celebrating Valentine’s Day but I don’t really decorate for it.

Likes:

Skulls – I absolutely love skulls!
Black roses or any flowers or vines for my cemetery
Any urns, statues or decorations one might find in an old cemetery
Gothic-style candle holders or candelabras
Vampires (not the glitzy Twilight ones though)
Pumpkins-the more scary and creepy the better
I’m also a huge Walking Dead fan so anything zombie related is fine
Candles or melts are great! Vanilla is my favorite scent
Milk chocolate-not so much dark chocolate but Andes are awesome
Vampire Killing Kit
I love old bottles and potion bottles are great
A spellbook
Old picture frames or anything I can make over
Portraits that look like they may have come from the 1790s-early 1800s
Anything creepy that I can display year-round
I love flavored teas-orange spice, lemon and fruit flavored ones are great
A box of candy with creepy-crawly things would be cool (as long as the crawly things are fake)
Gargoyles
I’m a thrift store junkie so recycled or repurposed is fine
Handmade items are always welcome
Crows or ravens, perhaps a vulture


Dislikes:
Anything too cute
Chocolate covered cherries

EDITED: Added links to my Pinterest boards
http://www.pinterest.com/cowrun2/prop-ideas-and-inspiration/
http://www.pinterest.com/cowrun2/dark-shadows-haunt/


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

According to my non-existent list 
there were 28 peeps that said they would play but at last count there were only about 21 that had posted likes/dislikes on this thread.
Come on guys, 3 days left, Bethene wants more VICTIMS!!! Come play with us


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Added more to my list!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've done a little shopping and a little crafting just to keep from being antsy but I NEED a victim!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is my likes/dislikes list. I've tried to make it really easy. I know it can be hard to find specific things at this time of year, so hopefully the variety will help my reaper out. Really, I'll like whatever comes my way.  We also do Valentines, St. Patrick's Day, and Mardi Gras if you need other ideas.

Likes:
Jack o Lanterns
Frankenstein
Ancient Egyptian/ Mummy stuff
Bats, Rats, Cats, Frogs, Owls, Spiders (no animal phobias here)
Vintage Halloween Stuff
Blow Molds
Beistle decorations
Vintage Rosbro/ E. Rosen Candy Containers
Vampires (Not the super gory or “Teen Romance” kind, more of the classic Dracula/ gothic vampire thing)
Potion Bottles
Dia de los Muertos
Witches
Universal Monsters
Disney’s Haunted Mansion
Creepy-looking photos
Travis Louie portraits
Ghosts 
Ghost stories (also books on paranormal investigation)
Ghost ships/pirates 
Grim reapers 
Skeletons
Wizard things 
Nightmare before Christmas
Skulls
Werewolves 
Ravens
Headless Horseman
Primitives (early American-style decorations)
Midnight Syndicate
Mad Scientist Stuff
Haunted Houses
Oddities
Boney Bunch
Halloween Village Stuff
Gargoyles
Halloween/ Fall Scents (Candles, oil burners/infusers,)
Fall Leaves
Scarecrows
Tombstones
Swamp monsters
Voodoo things
Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown/ Peanuts Halloween 
Dislikes
Gore, Blood, Guts
Zombies
Real Witchcraft Items
With the Florida climate candy is probably not the best idea. 
Horror movies (slasher films)


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

As always, the King and I will use the same list. We collect stuff together, so our likes are pretty much the same anyway (although I'm not as opposed to the Romance Vampires as he is. He says they're too mushy......men, oi)

Likes:
Jack o Lanterns
Frankenstein
Ancient Egyptian/ Mummy stuff
Bats, Rats, Cats, Frogs, Owls, Spiders (no animal phobias here)
Vintage Halloween Stuff
Blow Molds
Beistle decorations
Vintage Rosbro/ E. Rosen Candy Containers
Vampires (Not the super gory or “Teen Romance” kind, more of the classic Dracula/ gothic vampire thing)
Potion Bottles
Dia de los Muertos
Witches
Universal Monsters
Disney’s Haunted Mansion
Creepy-looking photos
Travis Louie portraits
Ghosts 
Ghost stories (also books on paranormal investigation)
Ghost ships/pirates 
Grim reapers 
Skeletons
Wizard things 
Nightmare before Christmas
Skulls
Werewolves 
Ravens
Headless Horseman
Primitives (early American-style decorations)
Midnight Syndicate
Mad Scientist Stuff
Haunted Houses
Oddities
Boney Bunch
Halloween Village Stuff
Gargoyles
Halloween/ Fall Scents (Candles, oil burners/infusers,)
Fall Leaves
Scarecrows
Tombstones
Swamp monsters
Voodoo things
Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown/ Peanuts Halloween 
Dislikes
Gore, Blood, Guts
Zombies
Real Witchcraft Items
With the Florida climate candy is probably not the best idea. 
Horror movies (slasher films)


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I added to my list. Where is all the others? Bump it


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Added more stuff today to my lovely new pinterest page you guys wanted me to make, lol. I'm sure I'll keep adding forever and ever, now, too.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

PumpkinKing and PumpkinQueen those are some fantastic lists, I could do about anything with those lists!! a million ideas.....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost time for the stocking to start whoot


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Have a project sitting here waiting to be worked on but I need to get some supplies first. I'm delaying my trip to the store til I get a victim so I can do some shopping at the thrift stores. I had completely forgotten about a store that has some of the most interesting stuff. Sorta like Mayzshon's warehouse, this place is packed with all sorts of stuff. Can't believe I forgot about it!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Victim, victim, victim!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> PumpkinKing and PumpkinQueen those are some fantastic lists, I could do about anything with those lists!! a million ideas.....


That was our hope. We've actually been working on the list since our first reaper. Every time we think of something we left out, we add it in. Hopefully our Reapers won't have too much trouble.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great lists from so many. I am almost in overload. I keep thinking of things for everyone!!!!

DOes anyone remember when we did the Pay It Forward thing? I received a beautiful witches teapot from Spookilicous Mama. It stays out all year. It would be nice to be able to send something to someone periodically that we might find and they want.


It is really a coffin teapot but has a witch and small teacups to go with it. Not a functional teapot, but so cool.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Victim Please!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I didn't even know you guys did a pay it forward thing. I personally try to do that all of the time when I can. Something small can change someones day. It's not really the item. It's the thought that their is Someone out there who knows you or has paid attention to something that you care about and cares enough to make you happy.
I knew the forum was for me not only because we share a lot of the same interests but when I learned how everyone helps and encourages one another. These Halloween things we do may seem silly to others but it's a bond that we share, that we use for good. There is so much bad in the world it's awesome to have this little place of my own that's just happy. I can always count on you guys and I want you all to feel the same way that I do when I visit the forum. My friends.

Not trying to be sappy. Haha..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I totally agree with you booswife, this is a very special place,! The day I found this forum was so great, I have made such wonderful friends on here,!!!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Couldn't have said it better myself booswife! I absolutely adore this place and all the people here. When I first joined, I was welcomed with open arms. I joined my first secret reaper shortly after, and even though people had taken advantage of people that way before, everyone still let me join without question.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ok, we're pretty much good with anything Halloween as my daughter goes for the scarey, gorey side and I'm all for the crafty, cutesy side. This really does leave it wide open for our reaper. We are doing a classic monster walk this year that will include a Franenstein lab, the mummy, nosferateu in the graveyard and the werewolf. So outdoor item for any of those scenes would be great. Do not feel liminted to the items listed below 

skulls and skellys, 
ghosts, 
gothic items
scientis lab stuff (for Frankenstein setup)
owls, crows
handmade and repurposed are excellent
stake for vampire
creepy cloth
zombie items
gauze
shredded bloody clothing (for werewolf scene)
gargoyls
bats
egyption "artifacts" for tomb decoration
Any cute decorations for the kiddie pumpkin patch (see my album)
Our whole haunt is outside, so things for indoor dont work as well for us---outdoor things are best! Except, I saw the skutterfly on the Winter Reap discussion and that would be awesome!!!!
Hope this was helpful


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Ok, we're pretty much good with anything Halloween as my daughter goes for the scarey, gorey side and I'm all for the crafty, cutesy side. This really does leave it wide open for our reaper. We are doing a classic monster walk this year that will include a Franenstein lab, the mummy, nosferateu in the graveyard and the werewolf. So outdoor item for any of those scenes would be great. Do not feel liminted to the items listed below
> 
> skulls and skellys,
> ghosts,
> ...


OK, Let me just say that I will get a skutterfly off to Gatorgirl35 so whoever gets her name in the reap, don't fret.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

You're Awesome Bethany, just thought id let you know!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> You're Awesome Bethany, just thought id let you know!!


Thanks! GatorGirl I have your address somewhere here in the house, think I kept the box you sent me something in, but if you send me a PM with your email, I'll send you the label via email so you can size it to whatever size you need.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I guess I've been putting this off because it could take forever if I put what I like. I like everything. I'm happy with what ever I get. I decorate for all holidays, but Halloween is my overboard one. When it comes to Halloween the only thing I don't do is the devil. I haunt in the heart of the bible belt where there don't even allow toting on Sunday. I try not to offend the neighbors any more than I already do. I just started using witches two years ago, and so far no one has complained. At least not to me. I love anything vintage for any of the holidays, but can't really afford the real vintage, so anything that looks like vintage is super. I love thrift store shopping so much so it gets me in trouble. If you find something at a thrift store that's right up my alley. I love it because you get more for the money there. I'm an avid gardener, and like putting things out there to decorate the beds. I put sea shells, statues, wind chimes, stones just about any thing that would catch your eye. I do crafts, and appreciate other peoples work. I'm amazed at the thing I see people do on here. Next year I'm going to do something with dolls so I've been collecting as many as I can get my hands on. It's doesn't matter what shape they are in, marked up, missing parts, just doll arms or legs. I'm not going to do anything gruesome with them. And I'm not going to pretend they are babies, just dolls. I just want to overwhelm people by the shear number, so that's why I don't care about their condition. Looking over other people's list, I agree with everything out there. I'm really easy to please, so if you want to glitter me, zombie me, stars and stripe me, I'll love it. I love bloody and cute. dark and light, funny and serious. I'd even love a "What is that?" Go ahead, surprise me.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

All the doll senereo sounds like the mini series The River. They had dolls hanging from trees, SO creepy!!!!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

bethene said:


> All the doll senereo sounds like the mini series The River. They had dolls hanging from trees, SO creepy!!!!


I saw that and I loved it. That is the idea I want to go for. Creepy, not gory.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Kind of like this, but milder. My kids think the neighbors will be up in arms over this idea. I guess I'll have to see.

https://www.google.com/search?q=isl...DFbawsAT0s4D4BQ&ved=0CEIQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=620


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't think I should do that the first year in the new house. Or should I..................


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

scareme said:


> Kind of like this, but milder. My kids think the neighbors will be up in arms over this idea. I guess I'll have to see.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=isl...DFbawsAT0s4D4BQ&ved=0CEIQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=620



very creepy without doing anything gory or crazy to the dolls. very cool! my girls would have a fit if I did that to their babies. They are 4 & 2. but I might save the dolls when they out grow them. hmmmm


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

My kids are 27 & 29 and they are still dragging their feet. If you read the story behind the island, it's both spooky and sad. I plan on posting the story somewhere, or getting a copy of a show about it and playing it on a TV in the yard. But this is my plan for 2015. It's going to take me that long to acquire enough dolls.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Haunt vision for this year: Singing skull band,( I have one three axis skull assembled and another in the box to assemble) setting in a grave yard, with a pneumatic trumpet player (already built). with lanterns hanging from trees. A witch scene set up with potion bottles, witch books, rocking granny (witch) , cauldron creep.

Likes: anything that would fit in the vision above
Things for the band. Clothes or hats for the band.
Potion bottles and/or labels
Goodwill, thrift store finds
Light weight, multi-armed candelabra for floating candelabra. (I can't find a cheap one anywhere)
Plan to do pirates in a couple years, so anything that theme would be good.
witch books
spiders, webs, crows, fake logs, nick knacks that would fit the scene
LED candles for graves
skulls, tombstones, bats
Spooky music tracks or mp3s
Would love glitter bombs for indoor decoration or any type of halloween related indoor decor
Cheese cloth ghost for a FCG.
Just about any of the terrific crafts I have seen people on the forum create
Tombstone always welcome. 
Spooky paintings, photos
Lanterns 
witches lanterns
tarot cards
spider egg sacks
Bayou or New Orleans style cemetery items
Day of the Dead
Disney's Haunted Mansion

Also, my reaper, hey there reaper, asked Bethene if I decorated for Valentine's Day. I don't have anything against it; however, Valentine's Day is my husband's birthday, and I tend to try to keep it about him and his special day. 

I love dishes, serving items, napkins, party goods, kitchen items, specialty towels, etc.


I want to create a spooky ambiance, not scare the little kids too much, while still making the older kids remember the yard.

Dislikes:
Blood, gore, guts, slashers, chainsaws, you get the idea. No Freddy, Michael, Ring, Saw etc...
zombies, I am planing to make a grave grabber though
Can't stand Zombie Babies
clowns, carnevil, etc...
Please, nothing that was once really alive or fetal in a jar. Just saying.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I decided to go ahead and do it!

I do a walkthrough haunt every year with a foyer, cemetery, cornfield, dungeon, swamp, Egyptian tomb and witch's shack. I'm always looking for items to fit these scenes. Thank you, Winter Reaper!

Likes:
Tombstones
Crows
Rats
Egyptian treasures
Pirate treasures
Swamp items (fake greenery, jute netting, voodoo items, shrunken heads, shack/bayou items)
Gargoyles and garden statues
Tiki gods, realistic tiki masks or statues
Interesting witch items- I'd love a mortar and pestle or a Ouija board
Antiques or old items for details
Old, creepy framed photos
Flameless candles and tealights
Strobe lights
Severed heads
Skeletons
Cemetery fencing
Plug-in or lighted Jack-O-Lanterns
Funkins and realistic pumpkins
Handmade and thrift are totally welcome!

Dislikes:
Cutesy or country items
Glitter
Cute Disney
Nightmare Before Christmas
Licensed or movie characters, like Jason, Freddy, Ghostface, etc,
Food and candy
Party items like dishes, trays, etc.

Don't need:
Creepy Cloth
Fish Netting
Dollar Tree lenticulars (I have all of them)
Dollar Tree tombstones (I have all of them x2, haha)
Dollar Tree foam signs
Severed feet, hands, arms, legs, fingers
Candelabras
Potion Bottles
Skulls

Stores I DON'T have near me, so I'd probably love things from them:
Garden Ridge
Christmas Tree Shoppe
99 Cent Only
Five Below
CVS


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

already stalking my victim....


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Here are my likes and dislikes. Thanks again reaper  

Likes: Vampires, skulls, witch props/decorations (spell books, witch hats etc.), ghosts, grave stones, table top decor (I.e candle holders, busts, candelabra’s etc.), ground breakers, hanging reapers, cheese cloth, lanterns, I don't mind glitter, Sleepy Hollow type items, creepy portraits, Halloween platters, mummy’s, served heads, and some gore is ok, clowns, carnival props/decorations

Dislikes: Zombie babies, dolls, oddities, witch craft type stuff, shrunken heads, voodoo type props/decorations, horror movie icons, blow-molds, pirates, inflatables, hospital type items, harvest, apothecary jars overly cutesy, day of the dead type items, aliens, anything overly gory.

Additional details: I'm doing a Whimsical type Halloween theme upstairs and downstairs I'm doing a carnival type walk through. I’m also doing a haunted Victorian mansion theme for one of my Halloween parties. Here is a link to my Pinterest boards http://www.pinterest.com/spinechiller/whimsical-halloween-2013-ideas-and-inspiration/ I also do a full graveyard outside and have a covered porch.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Spinechiller. I tried your Pinterest link and it doesn't work.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Me too. 


Jubbag12 said:


> already stalking my victim....


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Hi Spinechiller. I tried your Pinterest link and it doesn't work.


Take off everything on the link past spinechiller, and you get his main page. Then you can find the whimsical board.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Jubbag12 said:


> already stalking my victim....





ScaredyKat said:


> Me too.


I know, I can feel it.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I think several people have posted in other threads that they have edited their lists in this thread so thought I would give it a bump. I see my victim has altered their list since originally posting. And I also see the one they have in this thread is much more detailed than the one I received from Bethene today. Happy stalking everyone!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

bethene, how many did we wind up having in this Reaper? It doesn't seem like we have as many listed here as I thought we had. Just wondering. thank you again for all your work. You are AWESOME!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Updated my list with links to my Pinterest pages.


----------



## mummy247 (Sep 18, 2010)

In the process of moving, my list will be short and sweet for my reaper. I am pretty easy going and store bought and/or handmade would be great. My likes
Nightmare before Christmas ( which holds a special place in my heart my son is severely disabled loves jack skellington)
Witches
Skulls
Zombies
Blowmolds
Tombstones
Spiders
Vampires
Ghosts
Pumpkins


Dislikes
Glitter deco
Clowns


Valentine can't think of any dislikes same goes for Mardi gras thank you


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have never watched Nightmare Before Christmas. With all the talk about it, I guess I need to rent it and watch. I do know a lot about it from friends and posts on here through the years.


Welcome mummy247. I see you are pretty new. You will love this place. If you have questions, just ask and someone will be along to answer. It is a great group of people with the love of Halloween.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Victim....VICTIM! There are still 277 days until Halloween but for you the clock is ticking faster....much faster!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm going to visit everyones page because I always forget to log out. Let everyone think I'm their reaper


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I do the same


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I am going to look over and see what other goodies I can make for my victim


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I think I am going to look over and see what other goodies I can make for my victim


i can give you a bigger list if needed.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> i can give you a bigger list if needed.


I just scoped out your list hehe will the band have a name ?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bumping this so we can find it faster!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...oh, and I added a few more things to my Halloween pinterest boards...if my reaper still needs ideas.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

bumping up


----------

